# Mosquito Lake FROST BITE BASS TOURNAMENT



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

*D A V Chapter 2 Youngstown Ohio will be holding a 1 day Bass Tournament Sept 19th at Mosquito Lake Entries are being taken now leave me a response if interested in taking part, I will be checking back by daily so your request will not go stagnant THANK YOU FOR SUPPORTING THE VETERANS *


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

jarhead70usmc said:


> *D A V Chapter 2 Youngstown Ohio will be holding a 1 day Bass Tournament Sept 19th at Mosquito Lake Entries are being taken now leave me a response if interested in taking part, I will be checking back by daily so your request will not go stagnant THANK YOU FOR SUPPORTING THE VETERANS *


May want to change this date. Team xtreem has a bass tourney same day.


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Bad bass dose as well want more boats move the date


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

*Guys 19 september is SATURDAY applications will be available at causeway Bait shop after this weekend entry fees contact and ETC is now available we hope to fill the slate for this event to support the Disabled American Veterans Chapter 2 continue to watch for more info here i will be adding to this as I get it*


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

jarhead70usmc said:


> *Guys 19 september is SATURDAY applications will be available at causeway Bait shop after this weekend entry fees contact and ETC is now available we hope to fill the slate for this event to support the Disabled American Veterans Chapter 2 continue to watch for more info here i will be adding to this as I get it*


Still say change the date, you will get more boats. Team extreem is there same day. Its not smart to run two tourneys same day, on the same lake. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Talked to the guys about it they said we are not changing plans we started in MARCH this year along with this i am posting our entry forms so anyone that wants in can copy paste in ADOBE fill out and print thank you so much for the info you posted Bassinone 
Feel free to Download fill out and mail in any Questions contact Jim Guzman at the number on the entry form thank you for supporting the Disabled American Veterans in this event


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow seems like such a long time ago ut it is finally here upon us the tournament we been waiting on is here hope to see yall next Saturday Sept. 19 at abour 0500 for the big sendoff good luck to all fishing and hope yall have a great day


----------



## terrywatsonfishing (Jan 19, 2012)

jarhead70usmc said:


> *D A V Chapter 2 Youngstown Ohio will be holding a 1 day Bass Tournament Sept 19th at Mosquito Lake Entries are being taken now leave me a response if interested in taking part, I will be checking back by daily so your request will not go stagnant THANK YOU FOR SUPPORTING THE VETERANS *


Am I correct that tournament starts at 7?


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

terrywatsonfishing said:


> Am I correct that tournament starts at 7?


Yes Terry First flight leaves the area at 7 A M we are taking apps at the lake at 5 A M for anyone wanting to fish but does not have in yet


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

jarhead70usmc said:


> Yes Terry First flight leaves the area at 7 A M we are taking apps at the lake at 5 A M for anyone wanting to fish but does not have in yet


Are the tournament boats launching at the Sate Park or the causeway? I'll be crappie fishing Saturday and I don't want to use the same launch area that the tournament is using. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

meats52 said:


> Are the tournament boats launching at the Sate Park or the causeway? I'll be crappie fishing Saturday and I don't want to use the same launch area that the tournament is using. Thanks in advance.


Team Xtreme tournament is launching from the main ramp by the marina. Not sure where the tournament this thread is about is launching from.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Bassbme said:


> Team Xtreme tournament is launching from the main ramp by the marina. Not sure where the tournament this thread is about is launching from.


Thanks Bassbme. I usually launch at the causeway, but if the other tournament is launching there I might wait until Sunday to fish.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

meats52 said:


> Thanks Bassbme. I usually launch at the causeway, but if the other tournament is launching there I might wait until Sunday to fish.





Bassbme said:


> Team Xtreme tournament is launching from the main ramp by the marina. Not sure where the tournament this thread is about is launching from.


We have the area opposit side of the Marina at the main park off 305 first flight launches at 7 am if you are not busy and want to fish would be glad to have you


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

jarhead70usmc said:


> We have the area opposit side of the Marina at the main park off 305 first flight launches at 7 am if you are not busy and want to fish would be glad to have you


Thanks for the invite jarhead but I'm not a bass fisherman. I fish Mosquito a lot for walleye, crappie and bluegill and I didn't want to launch at a real busy launch area. Good luck in the tournament.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

meats52 said:


> Thanks for the invite jarhead but I'm not a bass fisherman. I fish Mosquito a lot for walleye, crappie and bluegill and I didn't want to launch at a real busy launch area. Good luck in the tournament.


Roger that i understand have not fished bass seriously for about 25 years into cats and walleye myself 
would like to get a boat out and get into some serious cats myself LOL


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We (T.B.X.) are using the State Park ramp on 305 as well. We had planned to blast off at 7:00 as well. Will adjust accordingly.


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Both events won't be large in numbers. Guys will get their rigs in and out quickly..there is no reason to not fish Saturday. You will be fine going out of either ramp. And more then enough room for both events to have it run smooth...I doubt This will me anything new to all participants....good luck


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Phil Carver said:


> We (T.B.X.) are using the State Park ramp on 305 as well. We had planned to blast off at 7:00 as well. Will adjust accordingly.


Phil will gladly work next to you for this tournament i would like to get to know who you folks are so we can possibly work together and create events of off dates with you folks


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

icetester said:


> Both events won't be large in numbers. Guys will get their rigs in and out quickly..there is no reason to not fish Saturday. You will be fine going out of either ramp. And more then enough room for both events to have it run smooth...I doubt This will me anything new to all participants....good luck


I completely agree with what icetester has posted. I know the Team XTreme tournament will probably be fishing a max of 20 boats. Not sure about the Frostbite one, but either way, unless you have a hatred of bass tournaments, there's no reason to avoid using the main ramp, if that's where you normally launch from. 

In actuality, someone considering using the causeway ramp because of the bass tournaments going out of the main marina area ramp may want to take the fact that the lake is down almost 2 feet into consideration. The causeway ramp can present problems when the water is low.

Don't let the bass tournaments scare you. Most of us bass fisherman are pretty good guys.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Bassbme said:


> I completely agree with what icetester has posted. I know the Team XTreme tournament will probably be fishing a max of 20 boats. Not sure about the Frostbite one, but either way, unless you have a hatred of bass tournaments, there's no reason to avoid using the main ramp, if that's where you normally launch from.
> 
> In actuality, someone considering using the causeway ramp because of the bass tournaments going out of the main marina area ramp may want to take the fact that the lake is down almost 2 feet into consideration. The causeway ramp can present problems when the water is low.
> 
> Don't let the bass tournaments scare you. Most of us bass fisherman are pretty good guys.


I am at this point unsure how many boats we are going to have but we are going to start launching at 0500 then we are going around to the south side of the marina to run the tournament from starting at 0700 

hope this clarifies some for those of you that want to only go out to fish


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Bassbme said:


> I completely agree with what icetester has posted. I know the Team XTreme tournament will probably be fishing a max of 20 boats. Not sure about the Frostbite one, but either way, unless you have a hatred of bass tournaments, there's no reason to avoid using the main ramp, if that's where you normally launch from.
> 
> In actuality, someone considering using the causeway ramp because of the bass tournaments going out of the main marina area ramp may want to take the fact that the lake is down almost 2 feet into consideration. The causeway ramp can present problems when the water is low.
> 
> Don't let the bass tournaments scare you. Most of us bass fisherman are pretty good guys.


I am at this point unsure how many boats we are going to have but we are going to start launching at 0500 then we are going around to the south side of the marina to run the tournament from starting at 0700




Bassbme said:


> I completely agree with what icetester has posted. I know the Team XTreme tournament will probably be fishing a max of 20 boats. Not sure about the Frostbite one, but either way, unless you have a hatred of bass tournaments, there's no reason to avoid using the main ramp, if that's where you normally launch from.
> 
> In actuality, someone considering using the causeway ramp because of the bass tournaments going out of the main marina area ramp may want to take the fact that the lake is down almost 2 feet into consideration. The causeway ramp can present problems when the water is low.
> 
> Don't let the bass tournaments scare you. Most of us bass fisherman are pretty good guys.



I totally agree with you bass. At this point and time i cannot say how many boats we will have as we are still getting entries in. Our timeline is this we are going to start launching at 0500 and then after launching the boats are going to the south side of the marina for further instructions and launch the flight or flights from there at 0700 
please do not let us interfere with your plans for fishing skeeter on Saturday there is plenty water for all to share


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

the obf state championship is being held there the following weekend aswell


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Bassbme said:


> I completely agree with what icetester has posted. I know the Team XTreme tournament will probably be fishing a max of 20 boats. Not sure about the Frostbite one, but either way, unless you have a hatred of bass tournaments, there's no reason to avoid using the main ramp, if that's where you normally launch from.
> 
> In actuality, someone considering using the causeway ramp because of the bass tournaments going out of the main marina area ramp may want to take the fact that the lake is down almost 2 feet into consideration. The causeway ramp can present problems when the water is low.
> 
> Don't let the bass tournaments scare you. Most of us bass fisherman are pretty good guys.


I don't mind the bass tournaments and I have never had a problem with any of the guys fishing them. The causeway ramp is where I have been launching from most of the year because I have been fishing that end of the lake. I know the lake is down a couple feet, but I have a 16ft aluminum boat and I launched there Sunday with no problem.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Basically what everyone is saying is if you happen to want to fish middle of lake from a canoe....you should wait till after 730. It might get a little rough for ya.  I will be out for the TBX tourney.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lunker4141 said:


> Basically what everyone is saying is if you happen to want to fish middle of lake from a canoe....you should wait till after 730. It might get a little rough for ya.  I will be out for the TBX tourney.


LOL Lunker. With winds forecast to be from the south at 10 - 15 mph with gusts to 24, I don't think you'll have to worry about too many canoes being out on the water.

There'll be one less TBX team competing tomorrow though. With the weather they're calling for, dad doesn't want to fish, and with the expenditures I had to make that went towards the truck, I can't comfortably swing the entry fee by myself. 

Good luck out there tomorrow, and probably catch ya out at Milton later in the year

Oh ..... and watch out for those canoes !!!!


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

jarhead70usmc said:


> I am at this point unsure how many boats we are going to have but we are going to start launching at 0500 then we are going around to the south side of the marina to run the tournament from starting at 0700
> 
> hope this clarifies some for those of you that want to only go out to fish


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

*A big thank you* *goes out to all the fisherman that showed up September 19th for our FIRST EVER Disabled American Veterans Bass Tournament. We had 27 boats of those 27 boats 25 finished the Tournament. Our Big Bass for the day was 3.95 pounds........ Our most weight was 13.25 Pounds Quite a great showing for the first time for us we are going to try to do a SPRING OUTING for the same as this one a tournament to assist us in our Many Veterans Projects. Thank you again our many Fishermen and Sponsors for supporting our projects. 
Thank you OGF for allowing us to post on this site as well hope you folks enjoy the PICS posted here and some of you can assist us in the spring for the next one as you did this time. *


----------

